# [RISOLTO]non è il solito kernel panic...

## jlord87

Ciao a tutti!!

ho cercato di installare gentoo sul mio pc ma al boot, dopo aver iniziato a caricare il cd il monitor si oscura e non dà segni di vita...  :Rolling Eyes: 

mi hanno detto di provare ad avviarlo con l'opzione 

 *Quote:*   

> boot:gentoo-nofb

 

e questo è ciò che mi dice:

 :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> Loading gentoo.................................................................
> 
> Loading gentoo.igz...........................................................................
> 
> ......................................................................................................
> ...

 [/code]  :Shocked: 

che problemi ci sono??  :Question: 

Grazie!!Last edited by jlord87 on Sat Feb 11, 2006 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> che problemi ci sono?? 

 

Buona domanda.

Nel dubbio, in attesa di vedere se arriva qualcuno che ha mai visto quella roba, direi di provare ad usare memtest...

----------

## !equilibrium

l'errore suddetto a me usciva su un pc che era overclockato, può essere il tuo caso?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ci sono belle notizie per te

https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2005-March/msg00908.html

https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2005-March/msg00950.html

----------

## .:chrome:.

decisamente no: non è il solito kernel panic.

sembra essere un dump dello stack. hai controllato di non avere commesso errori PESANTI nella configurazione del kernel? o di non aver addirittura compilato kernel e/o sistema per l'architettura sbagliata?

----------

## makoomba

direi hardware difettoso

come seconda scelta, bug di qualche driver (mi è capitato con un cmd649 e il 2005.boh?)

@k.gothmog

l'errore lo ha facendo il boot da livecd...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> @k.gothmog
> 
> l'errore lo ha facendo il boot da livecd...

 

oddio scusate... avevo letto male  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

non potrebbe aver sbagliato a scaricare il livecd prendendolo per un'altra architettura?

hai provato altri livecd / sistemi funzionanti?

----------

## jlord87

...grzie per  consigli...

il live cd funziona...avevo già installato gentoo e funzionava alla perfezione...

poi ho cambiato scheda madre (una vecchia doppio processore slot 1e non ho overcloccato niente) e ho raddoppiato la ram (a 128mb)

gentoo partiva sempre reglarmente...  :Very Happy: 

poi un giorno ( non l'avessi mai fatto  :Evil or Very Mad: ) ho deciso di reinstallare tutto ma inserendo il cd mi deva quest'errore al boot...  :Crying or Very sad: 

ho provato con altre distribuzioni (un vecchio mandrake 10) e si installava senza problemi...  :Question: 

 :Idea:  dovrei provare a togliere l'ardware "superfluo" fino a che non cambia qualosa (del tipo banchi di ram processore dischi vari superflui...)??

[sto dando un memtest...posterò i risultati quando finisce]

----------

## gutter

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho provato con altre distribuzioni (un vecchio mandrake 10) e si installava senza problemi... 
> 
>  dovrei provare a togliere l'ardware "superfluo" fino a che non cambia qualosa (del tipo banchi di ram processore dischi vari superflui...)??
> ...

 

Puoi usare anche un liveCD tipo knoppix per l'installazione. 

Un mio consiglio comnunque è quello di segnalare il problema ai developer tramite bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## jlord87

...sono riuscito a capire cosa c'è che non va  :Crying or Very sad:  e ovviamente non mi ha fatto piacere scoprirlo  :Crying or Very sad: 

gentoo non supporta (credo...) il bios scsi Adaptec 7xxx family (nel mio caso AIC-7880) mentre una vecchia versione (la 9 o la 10) di Mandrake ne propone il caricamento in fase di installazione (boot) degli appositi moduli e riesce a vedere tutti i dischi...

 :Question:  c'è una vcersione di gentoo che supporta questo bios??  :Question: 

what can i do??

Grazie!!

(gutter, dovrei segnalarlo come bug?)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> ...sono riuscito a capire cosa c'ï¿½ che non va  e ovviamente non mi ha fatto piacere scoprirlo 
> 
> gentoo non supporta (credo...) il bios scsi Adaptec 7xxx family (nel mio caso AIC-7880) mentre una vecchia versione (la 9 o la 10) di Mandrake ne propone il caricamento in fase di installazione (boot) degli appositi moduli e riesce a vedere tutti i dischi...
> 
>  c'ï¿½ una vcersione di gentoo che supporta questo bios?? 
> ...

 

uhmmm.. strana coincidenza, ho anche io su un mio server personale la medesima scheda SCSI Onboard e mi ha funzionato sempre e solo con il kernel 2.4 e il kernel <2.6.9; a me perÃ² non da il tuo errore, ne sputa fuori migliaia di altri (nel mio caso c'Ã¨ anche di mezzo una serie di problemi con l'ACPI del BIOS che sto risolvendo a mano pian piano). mal comune mezzo gaudio

p.s.: comunque Ã¨ un problema di kernel, non di distro linux

----------

## randomaze

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> p.s.: comunque Ã¨ un problema di kernel, non di distro linux

 

Beh, però se con i kernel < 2.6.9 parte potrebbe provare ad installare con un vecchio LiveCD (ad esempio 2005.0), facendo attenzione a non mettere un kernel superiore. No?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Beh, però se con i kernel < 2.6.9 parte potrebbe provare ad installare con un vecchio LiveCD (ad esempio 2005.0), facendo attenzione a non mettere un kernel superiore. No?

 

si esatto, ora non rammento se la versione incriminata del kernel fosse la 2.6.9 o altra minore.

dovrei riesumare il bugreport che feci al team del kernel, spe che vedo di trovare qualche riferimento + preciso a riguardo.

----------

## jlord87

randomaze...sarà una domanda stupida ma dove trovo dei live cd con un kernel più vecchio?  :Question: 

comunque io gentoo lo avevo già installato con un'altra scheda madre e funzionava anche con questa...il problema me lo dà solo all'avvio da boot!!  :Confused: 

2a domanda stupida: dopo aver installato l'os posso aggiornare il kernel??  :Question: 

DarkAngel76 aspetto tue notizie!!

----------

## gutter

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> randomaze...sarà una domanda stupida ma dove trovo dei live cd con un kernel più vecchio? 
> 
> 

 

http://gentoo.osuosl.org/releases/historical/x86/2004.0/

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> gentoo non supporta (credo...) il bios scsi Adaptec 7xxx family (nel mio caso AIC-7880)

 

ma scusate un attimo... questa frase non ha senso!

non è la distribuzione ad avere il supporto hardware, ma il kernel, quindi casomai sarà un problema di kernel.

trattandosi però di un prodotto adaptec mi sembra altrettanto assurdo che IL KERNEL non sia compatibile con i controller tra i più diffusi al mondo... i controller SCSI adaptec hanno molte voci di configurazione, nel kernel. nemmeno provando diverse combinazioni si riesce a ricavarne qualcosa?

----------

## randomaze

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> comunque io gentoo lo avevo già installato con un'altra scheda madre e funzionava anche con questa...il problema me lo dà solo all'avvio da boot!!  

 

Il problema te lo da un kernel recente su quella scheda perché non riconosce l'AIC-7880

Se la tua precedente installazione usava un kernel minore non ci sono problemi. Se il kernel 2.6.18 supporterà la tua scheda non avrai problemi. Ma ricorda che ci sono delle versioni di kernel con cui la tua scheda non funziona.

Ok?

 *Quote:*   

> 2a domanda stupida: dopo aver installato l'os posso aggiornare il kernel??  

 

Vedi risposta precedente.

EDIT: k.gothmog, io non ho la scheda per cui non posso provare, faccio notare che non si parla del pianeta Adaptech ma di una particolare famiglia di schede e, peraltro, non mi sembra che DarkAngel76 sia il tipo che si lascia intimorire dal cambiare la configurazione del kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## jlord87

gutter:

 *Quote:*   

> randomaze...sarà una domanda stupida ma dove trovo dei live cd con un kernel più vecchio? 
> 
> http://gentoo.osuosl.org/releases/historical/x86/2004.0/

 

ho provato con la versione 2004.3 ma mi ha dato il solito errore...  :Crying or Very sad: 

x sfizio ho scaricato gentoo 2.1 e con questa parte...  :Very Happy: 

...mi sembra però un pò vecchiotta come versione   :Confused: 

..voi che consigliate??

grazie mille!

----------

## Atomikramp

prova a fare il boot passando al kernel come parametro "no-apic" e vedi come reagisce....

a me succedeva una cosa del genere ma lo faceva esclusivamente dal liveCD.. e non una volta installata

riuscivo a far bootare con quel parametro passato al kernel in fase di boot

però magari non è il tuo caso.. ad ogni modo, tentar non nuoce....

----------

## jlord87

 *Quote:*   

> prova a fare il boot passando al kernel come parametro "no-apic" e vedi come reagisce....
> 
> a me succedeva una cosa del genere ma lo faceva esclusivamente dal liveCD.. e non una volta installata
> 
> riuscivo a far bootare con quel parametro passato al kernel in fase di boot
> ...

 

...scusa la mia ignoranza ma questo no-apic quando lo dovrei dare come comando?

----------

## jlord87

SIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ce l'ho fatta!!!!!!

ho dato questo comando

```
Gentoo:gentoo-nofb noapic doscsi
```

e mi ha rilevato il cd nel dvd scsi l'ha bootato correttamente e senza nessun kernel panic  :Very Happy: 

grazie mille gente!!!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Apetrini

Ehm... perche questa gente scompare appena risolve il loro errore e tutti si dimenticano puntualmente di mettere il tag [Risolto]?

Mha misteri della vita...

----------

## jlord87

...perdono...  :Embarassed: 

ciao ciao  :Cool: 

----------

